# New Kernel - send_packet: Permission denied



## astralfx (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi, this may be coincidence but I doubt it.

A few days ago I compiled a kernel for the first time, went smoothly, it's basically the generic kernel with a few extra options.

However now whenever I turn on Wifi does the wpa_suppl stuff, when it tries to *dhclient wlan0*

```
send_packet: Permission denied
```

My ethernet connects works fine with dhclient. It's just wifi (and no it's not a problem of the router since my dual-boot WIN machine can connect to it fine).

Anyone know what the problem is? I searched over Google, but they all talk of is ipfw denying DHCP packets, but I don't even have it running:


```
# ipfw show
ipfw: getsockopt(IP_FW_GET): Protocol not available
```


```
# kldstat 
Id Refs Address    Size     Name
 1   41 0xc0400000 be0a34   kernel
 2    1 0xc0fe1000 6434     vesa.ko
 3    1 0xc0fe8000 1c260    snd_hda.ko
 4    2 0xc1005000 56794    sound.ko
 5    3 0xc105c000 33c1c    vboxdrv.ko
 6    1 0xc72e7000 8000     linprocfs.ko
 7    2 0xc72ef000 26000    linux.ko
 8    1 0xc739d000 3000     linsysfs.ko
 9    2 0xc73b5000 5000     vboxnetflt.ko
10    2 0xc73bb000 b000     netgraph.ko
11    1 0xc73d0000 4000     ng_ether.ko
12    1 0xc73d4000 3000     vboxnetadp.ko
13    1 0xc796f000 68000    radeon.ko
14    1 0xc79d8000 14000    drm.ko
```


```
# uname -a
FreeBSD Astral.bsd.empire 8.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE #0: Tue Jan 10 13:34:44 GMT 2012
Astral@Astral:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/KERN2VESA  i386
```

Here's my updated kernel: http://pastebin.com/i3nNAL3u
- Edited: 
	
	



```
ident           KERN2VESA
```
- Added:

```
#High res boot
options      VESA            # Build VESA module into kernel  
options      SC_PIXEL_MODE   # Allows syscons to act on pixels rather than text
```


----------



## graudeejs (Feb 5, 2012)

When you compile custom kernel, don't name it GENERIC.

Show us what options did you add.


----------

